# DONH help please



## KRSwop1 (Feb 17, 2003)

I've had a 10 inch rhom for about 6 weeks now, and I haven't seen him eat. I kept trying to feed him, and he would just bite it and spit it out. Then one morning I noticed a scratch on him. I added salt right away, and raised the temp. Then the next morning I noticed that one of his eyes was turning white, so I added more salt. Then it spread to his other eye the next day, then it started to look like his slime coat was turning white in some places and peeling off. His fins look to be deteriorating too. He also turned pale. He doesn't look like he is doing so hot. I tried adding tetracycaline, then later I tried furacyn. I thought that it may have also been that I added too much salt, ant it was messing with his slime coat. I just want you to know that I only did one dose of each of the meds, and I cleaned them out in between with carbon. I wasn't sure which one to use. I added bw extract to try and ease the stress. I also added stress coat later too. Keep in mind that I have also been using water changes inbetween treatments. He looks like he's fighting it and everything, but he still doesn't look so hot. Recently I put all the carbon back in and added salt and raised the temp again. I don't know what else to do. The directions on the box of salt says 1 tbsp every 5 gal. I also but a towel in front of the tank to cut down on added stress. any help you can give I'd appreciate. Thanks.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

try raw shrimp and leave it over night, check it the next morning if it got bitten or not?


----------



## KRSwop1 (Feb 17, 2003)

already tried that. But, this post is not about him eating. It's about getting him back to normal.


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Sorry to Hear about your Rhom Bro.
Hope He pulls thru ..


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Sounds bad, I dont have a clue to what it could be. Sorry.


----------



## KRSwop1 (Feb 17, 2003)

thanks fellas. he is holding on tough. My other fish died when they got this bad, but he seems pretty tough. He's still holding on. Knock on wood.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

You are doing too much to the tank and further stressing your fish out. One dose of antibiotic will not do anything to cure an infection (if it is what he has). Stop what you are doing and relax. Rhoms (especially larger ones) are notorious for going through hunger strikes.

I would keep it simple and see how it goes from there. Do a 20% water change everyday (at least every other day if you are busy). Don't add anything else to the tank except a dechlorinator and salt. The increased water changes will improve water quality if that is the problem and will usually encourage them to eat. Place some healthy feeders in with him and leave him alone. If he feels like it, he will chase them and eat them. After he starts eating, you can slowly switch him to shrimp and fish fillets. Sometimes, the cloudy eye and excess slime can be caused by a drop in pH, doing frequent water changes will correct that problem. Good luck.


----------



## KRSwop1 (Feb 17, 2003)

thank you. I was frantic to get him back to normal. I was really worried about him. I know that they have great healing capabilities. I just wanted to fix him asap. I realized that I probably stressed him out even more, but with the med's I'm not sure what he has, so I don't know what to medicate him with. I'll do the water changes as suggested, but do you think that too much salt could add to the problem?Thanks again.


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

my rhom went through the same thing...and its coming up on two weeks now...and hes completly healed . also,at first he was not eating catfish...and now he rips right through it like a shark! ( salt med only,no other antibiotics)


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

sorry to ruin your theard but my reds have some little patchs of shiny spots. is this excess slime or scle problems. they are doing fine and acting normal.
what is it


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

hmm sorry bro...cant help ya on that one,maybe one of the mods will catch your post..and sum that up for ya!


----------



## KRSwop1 (Feb 17, 2003)

i came home from work today to a dead rhom. I did what you said donh, but it was probably just too late. Kinda bummed







, but life goes on. Guess it's just time to get something else and a little less expensive. Maybe one of those 4-5 inch elongs, i don't know we'll see.


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

KRSwop1 said:


> i came home from work today to a dead rhom. I did what you said donh, but it was probably just too late. Kinda bummed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Darn Sorry to Here about your Lose Bro.
Ash Has Good deals on the Elong, Keep in Touch


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

what? thats too bad, i thought that this guy was goign to get better. take a water sample to your LFS and get them to test it.


----------



## KRSwop1 (Feb 17, 2003)

thanks fellas, I thought he was gonna get better too. Oh well, ish happens. Thanks bubba, will do.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Sorry to hear about your loss...


----------



## pablosthename (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Damn a 10 inch rhom, it probably took 8 years to grow that big then in one second just dies.

What do you think is the main cause of its death.


----------

